# Any motorcycle or scooter experts?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well 6 weeks in and I've Finally broken something which is pretty good going for me. Yesterday in Italy I locked the scooter up with a chain round the back wheel. I don't normally bother and I forgot and tried to drive off with it on 

I''d twisted the break pipe right round and the read break wasn't working anymore. I unbolted it and untwisted it and stuck it on the right way. Some break fluid escaped. Now the break works but it's not very good and a bit spongy. 

I presume it needs some break fluid which I think I have but I can't see where it goes and is it as simple as topping it up or do I either live with it or find a bike shop?

Bike is a Peugeot speedfight II 100cc and the manual is rubbish. Just says take to dealer. From my experience 2 years ago with French bike shops they were a nightmare so I wondered about finding one in Italy where we are now (near aosta mont blanc)

if it won't get any worse I'll probably leave it but we won't Be home till september

any thoughts?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it on you tube barry.


Seriously, if fluid has escaped you may have let air into the system.
You should for safetys sake have the reservoir topped up and the system bled .
Better safe than sorry.

Dave p
EDIT
any scooter motorcycle shop should be able to do this for you in about half an hour, a continental half hour that is. :wink:

English importer tel 01202 810100 may be able to direct you to local to you dealer.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave

I'll keep my eye open for one today


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi barryd 
You might find the reservoir on the brake lever. I have a Vespa and the front brake is hydraulic and is on the lever. 
If you have brake fluid for the van that will be okay for the bike. 

I have also forgotten to remove the chain but never as bad as that. 

Andy


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

In my experience when fluid leaks out air gets in. When air is in the system the brakes will feel spongy. If the fluid level in the resevoir goes below the bottom then air will also get in.

If the leak has stopped it might be easy to bleed the brakes yourself dependent on of course the braking arrangements on each bike.

If there is a bleed nipple you can fix a tight fitting tube (if you can find something to fit) on the nipple, immerse the end beneath brake fluid in a container, undo the nipple half a turn, pump the brake and then watch the fluid coming out until no air bubbles are seen. Then tighten the nipple, remove the tube and try the brake by pumping it a few times. On the first depress you will most probably feel nothing but after a few pumps the brake should work as before.

Obviously the braking arrangements differ from bike to bike so this might not work on yours. But it needs to be fixed as it is very dangerous to rely on a front brake only. If you can't do this yourself go to a dealer even if expensive - your life and those of others who you may be placing at risk - is worth it


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yep, air in t'fluid and it needs bleedin' out


but does it go fast enough to need brakes? :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't think it's the speed Barry needs to worry about but the mass and inertia...... :lol: :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheeky sods! I'll have you know that little bike has taken us up to 7500 ft in the pyrenees and once down a big hill it hit 68mph! It felt like 168mph though and bits of it were falling off as well as us both shaking so much you couldn't see.

Anyway I reckon with your help I'll fix it myself. Might have a go tomorrow is I'm knackered as spent most of the day in the van trying to find somwhere to stop for mont blanc. Ended up 5000ft up at Plaine Joux in France.

I think there is a resevoire for the fluid but I will need to take the plastic cover off to have a look. Looks like a two person job so I will have to involve mrs d which should be fun


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its a two person job to take Lady p`s pvc covers off :lol: :lol: 

Best of luck.
Test drive it solo when you have finshed. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

brake fluid doesn't just come out
If break fluid came out then you must have fractures or split the pipe
I would check that out first, before trying to top it up
Alan H


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I think when I rived it round the nut that screws the pipe in came a bit loose and there was fluid there. It came out loads when I had to undo it to turn it round. I don't think it's leaking now. It hasn't got Any worse and doesn't seem to be leeking so I may have been lucky

no doubt I'll cock it up though anyway!


----------

